# Muffalatta



## nofifi (Jan 14, 2007)

Friend of mine going through a hard time right now, thought I'd cheer her up with a good Muffalatta sandwich but can't find my recipe (I'm in the middle of packing to move to another state and I think it's already packed away). She's from New Orleans and thought it would cheer her and her hubby up. So....if any of you would be kind enough to furnish a good recipe, I'd sure appreciate it!! Thanks.:look:


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

*French Quarter Muffuletta Sandwich*

4 oz Genoa salami 
4 oz ham,thin sliced 
1/2 cup celery, thinly sliced 
1/4 cup green pimiento-stuffed olive pieces,chopped&drain 
2 Tbsp pepperoncini, chopped and drained 
2 Tbsp olive oil 
1 garlic clove, minced 
4 slices provolone cheese (3/4 oz ea) 
4 Kaiser rolls, split

Combine celery, olives, pepperoncini,olive oil and garlic. Spread 
bottom half of each rool with equal amounts of olive mixture. To 
assemble sandwiches, layer with equal amounts of cheese, salami and 
ham. Top each with equal amounts of remaining olive mixture. Close 
sandwiches with roll tops. Makes 4 servings.....

*MUFFALETTA OLIVE DRESSING*

The Olive Salad
2/3 cup Green olives, pitted and -coarsely chopped
2/3 cup Black olives, pitted and -coarsely chopped
1/4 cup Pimiento, chopped
1/4 cup drained, chopped cocktail onions
3 Cloves garlic, finely minced
1 Fillet anchovy, mashed
1 tablespoon Capers
1/3 cup Finely chopped parsley
1 teaspoon Oregano
1/4 teaspoon Black pepper
1/2 cup Olive oil 
1 tablespoon red wine vinegar
Mix all the ingredients together. Cover and allow to marinate over night or a minimum of 12 hours.
* Filling*
Genoa Salami
Provolone
Ham
Mortadella
Tomato
Lettuce
Mendocino Mustard

*MUFFULETTA 
*Gourmet Magazine

1 large round loaf (8 to 9 inches) Italian or French bread 
1 cup finely pitted brine-cured olives green, such as Picholine 
1 cup finely chopped pined brine-cured blacks olives, such as Kalamata 
1/2 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
1/3 cup finely chopped fresh parsley 
2 teaspoons minced fresh oregano, or scant 3/4 teaspoon dried 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1 red bell pepper, roasted, peeled, seeded and finely chopped 
1/2 lemon, juiced or to taste 
2 cups shredded lettuce, arugula, or other salad greens 
4 ounces mortadella or soft salami 
4 ounces thinly sliced soppressata or other hard salami 
4 ounces thinly sliced provolone, fontina, or fresh mozzarella 
1 cup coarsely chopped fresh tomatoes, or 1/2 cup chopped drained sun-dried tomatoes in oil

In a small bowl combine olives, olive oil, parsley oregano, garlic, red bell pepper and lemon juice. Cover and refrigerate for at least 8 hours. Split bread horizontally in half, and remove most of the soft inner bread, creating a cavity inside each half. Drain the olive mixture, reserving the marinade. Brush the insides of both halves of the loaf generously with the marinade, then spread half of the olive mixture in the bottom half. Add in layers lettuce, arugula, mortadella or other soft salami, sliced sopressata, cheese and tomatoes. Top with remaining olive oil salad, cover with the top half of the loaf, and wrap tightly in plastic. Place on a large plate, cover with another plate, and weight with several pounds of canned goods. Refrigerate for at least 30 minutes or up to 6 hours. To serve, unwrap the loaf and cut into wedges.


----------



## nofifi (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks Shel, I pretty much remember from memory but wasn't sure I remembered all that I threw on that sandwich. Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

You're quite welcome. I've been editing my recipe collection so it was a pretty simple cut-and-paste job ... I hope you'll find these helpful.

Shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's one more, supposedly direct from New Orleans. This is exactly the way it was presented to me, and I've made no attempt to reduce the quantities.

*Signor Salvadore's Mufaletta Recipe*

For the olive salad: 
1 gallon large pimento stuffed green olives, slightly crushed and well drained 
1 quart jar pickled cauliflower, drained and sliced 
2 small jars capers, drained 
1 whole stalk celery, sliced diagonally 
4 large carrots, peeled and thinly sliced diagonally 
1 small jar celery seeds 
1 small jar oregano 
1 large head fresh garlic, peeled and minced 
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
1 jar pepperoncini, drained (small salad peppers) left whole 
1 pound large Greek black olives 
1 jar cocktail onions, drained 
Combine all ingredients in a large bowl or pot and mix well. Place in a large jar and cover with 1/2 olive oil and 1/2 Crisco oil. Store tightly covered in refrigerator. Allow to marinate for at least 24 hours before using.

For the sandwich: 
1 round loaf italian bread 
1/4 pound mortadella, thinly sliced 
1/4 pound ham, thinly sliced 
1/4 pound hard Genoa salami, thinly sliced 
1/4 pound Mozzarella cheese, sliced 
1/4 pound Provolone cheese,sliced 
1 cup olive salad with oil 
Split a muffuletta loaf or a loaf of Italian bread horizontally. Spread each half with equal parts of olive salad and oil. Place meats and cheeses evenly on bottom half and cover with top half of bread. Cut in quarters. Enjoy!
Serves four timid dieters, two hearty New Orleanians or one incredible maiale.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks. I love this sandwich


----------

